# Whats the bike? (1920's hercules?)



## lcrisford (Sep 3, 2011)

I was given this bike by my grandad who bought it second hand pre-war, can anyone give me further details about it? I only have one picture at the moment, and from my basic Googlings it looks like a 1921 Roadster, but i'm not sure.




It has 28*1.5" wheels.
Rod brakes.
Hercules stamped/patteren chainring.
No gears.
Serial number on top of frame appears to read 00892.
Gold patteren on underside of pedal/hub thing.


----------



## ftwelder (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, Hercules was one of the two largest bike manufacturers in England and the roadster was one of the most popular models. The roadster models had only a couple of model changes between 1900 and the 1960's. Most  were three-speed. Is yours coaster brake or fixed gear?  The only way to date the bike accurately is date codes which will require thorough cleaning.  The serial numbers are often useless. Chrome wasn't used for bicycles in England until the late 30's. 

The earlier models, produced in Nottingham are the most desirable of the Hercs and the wordmarked cranks are cool but they aren't worth much however.  

Bikeforums has a large British following. I have two hercs and a few old Raleigh bikes myself. Here is my '48 Rudge roadster and '30's Hercules light roadster




27 103 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr




27 531 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr


----------



## lcrisford (Sep 4, 2011)

not sure, any chance it could be a freewheeling rachet, if not it must be a coaster brake. Any idea where the date markings may be?
Heres a picture.




Thanks for the help.


----------



## ftwelder (Sep 8, 2011)

It should be on the center of the hub shell. Something like "8-47" or something like that. It looks like a standard single speed freewheel. The numbers may be very small. A brass wire brush may help. Don't use steel wool or any abrasives to clean the bike.

I hope you didn't cut the spokes..


----------



## lcrisford (Sep 11, 2011)

No cutting spokes for me, a lot of penetrating oil and time.  I will now invest in a brass wire brush. Any recomendations on removing paint, bearing in mind I am keeping the bike and have no interest in its value, I just want to ride it.

Thanks.


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 14, 2011)

*20's Hercules*

I would not remove the paint any further. Clean the bike - overhaul the mechanics {bearings etc.} then rub light oil into the painted surface being careful with any decals. Bike will look old and have lots of character and patina. Not much in cost as well. We have a similar ladies single speed for sale at www.oldspokeshome.com. It looked bad and came out pretty good. Do you have a lady friend in need of a bike to complement Grand Dads ?  It's not pictured but we could send photos. Nice bike - yours ! Good Luck ! Glenn


----------



## pelletman (Sep 14, 2011)

*Old Spokes Home Museum*

Glenn has some awesome bikes in his awesome museum.  You guys should all click your way over there if you haven't yet.  It would be nice if he came out and played with us more than once a year!


----------



## Jawn Von Nieda (Sep 17, 2011)

i love how the crank says hercules!


----------

